# death to our cichlid



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

I have discovered that one of the fish a friend gave my wife is a cichlid of some type. This after the fish killed four feeders I was going to keep with it. Now the wife wants the cichlid gone so she put some other fish in her tank. Anyone ever fed a cichlid to their p? I have not feed my p for two days in anticipation of the feast tonight.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

They might eat it, it really all depends... what type of cichlid you got a pic, how big? ... if it is an aggresive cichlid then it might cause some troubles to your P's and they might just be dinner


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

PS: Next time use the Feeding section for this post :







:


----------



## daveybaby (Mar 3, 2003)

ive fed my two reds plenty of cihlids, its a great chase!1


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

-moved to feeding-
I would watch out if you have little dudes, they may have the same fate as the feeders.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah let us know the sizes of your p's and cichlids then we can tell you whether it is a good idea.


----------



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

Sorry about posting in the wrong forum guys.







The cichlid is about two inches long. My RBP is approx. 3.5 inches. Thus far my p has not tolerated anything else in the tank except those stupid snails. I would keep the cichlid if I had another tank. The only fish that he takes crap from is some type of catfish. (Our friend gave us the tank with four different fish).


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

well if the cichlid is oly 2 inches then its most likly a small juvenile or a dwarf species of some type, so you will be ok then as far as the feeding goes... sny pics? ... some cichlids are worth lots of $ and may not be worth feeding...


----------



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

I was working on some pics. I don't have a digital camera though. I have to get some film developed and scan the pictures. In the mean time I would have to do something with the cichlid. The wife is getting 15-20 tetras of various kinds this week and I don't think the cichlid will tolerate them. So it is more out of necessity that I am using him as a feeder. And I am also relying on my comparision of this fish to others I saw at my lfs to determine it is some type of cichlid. Snow, I realize this question is not about feeding but would a dwarf cichlid by happy in one of those 2 gal "dual-beta" tanks? If so my sister has an unused one I could house him in.


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

All I can say is cichlids give a pretty good chase but eventually its all over


----------



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes, it is now all over. The cichlid (or what ever that fish was) is now being turned to nutrients in my p's belly. I was unable to find another place to keep him so the wife feed him to Lecter (my rbp). I did get some good pic's of the fish trying to swim with the bottom half of his body gone. I'll try to post them when I get the film developed. The chase was the best one Lecter has had thus far. After the first few lunges, Lecter got pissed and tore his tank up trying to get his dinner, up-rooting one of his plants and knocking his heater loose.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

that's amazing considering i have two african cichlids and i am tellin u they are very aggressive had to put one in his own ten gallon tank will b setting up another 10 for the other one because as soon as the oscar gets bigger well u know what's gonna happen


----------

